# Safariland ALS 6378 holster question



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

I know, from the videos that I have seen, the locking mechanism on the ALS locks onto the ejection port of most pistols. What in the world does the ALS lock onto for the M9/92?

I was hoping someone here with this holster wanna help me to understand it?


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

My question was answered in another forum. Please disregard.


----------

